# Off Grid Log Cabin on 45.5 Acres in TN



## Zamis3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Built in 2005 with 8 inch pine logs on bottom floor and log siding on second floor. Green metal roof. Entirely secluded with no neighbors in sight. About 1/3 mile from road (where there is grid electricity if buyer wants it) in a small rural town in south middle Tennessee called Lutts, in Wayne County. Approx 45.5 acres. 

Southern facing house is 1584 s.f. approx. living area with 3/2. Upstairs has loft/ den/ office and master which is 12 x 24 and has walk in closet and large bathroom with shower and two person Jacuzzi tub. Two bedrooms downstairs with walk in corner shower. Premiere stainless steel propane stove in kitchen. Hearthstone soapstone woodstove, Heritage model, in living room. Each room has a ceiling fan. Kitchen has back up propane lights and a back up propane heater. Gas lines are extended beneath the house for additional heaters or lights if buyer wants.

Balanced areas of flat pasture (fescue, bermuda, some orchard grass) -and flat to rolling woods behind house. Private concrete bridge crossing year round creek, many live springs throughout with good water. Two spring wells plumbed to house. One has gravel filtration system and flowlight booster pump for max. energy efficiency. 40 x 100 fenced garden, chicken coop, large tin shed/barn and additional wood shed. House has fenced front and back yards. 119 gallon pressurized water tank, brand new propane water heater. Pantry and space for beneath stairs. Carport was started to be enclosed but no time to finish.

1540 watts in Kyocera and Mitsubishi solar panels wired to Morningstar 60 controller w/ digital display, and Xantrex SW4024 inverter w/ trimetric battery meter. Professionally installed and lic. plumber/electrician can continue to service the house at buyer's request.

Located 30 minutes from Florence AL to east and 30 minutes to Savannah, TN to west. Thriving cattle, goat, and pig auction just 20 minutes away and excellent low-priced feed store about 7 miles away. Very few homes in this area with a lot of privacy and deer, turkey, and rabbit.

Listed with Wood Morton R.E. in Savannah TN 731-926-2323. Additional photos on line at realtor.com MLS ID #3156756 (photos awful but house and land are not). House is 80% finished, needing finished floor, some drywall, and doors and soem electrical fixtures have not been purchased. LIsted at $249,000 with $15K finishing allowance. 2008 taxes $195.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Unable to retrieve with the MLS # - saw some other proerties listed with Wood Morton but not this one....


----------



## rangercat (Oct 17, 2002)

luvrulz, try putting in mlsid:3156756 in the search box. It worked that way for me.

Beautiful place! Wish I could move it to PA. Good luck.


----------



## danoon (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow... I can picture being happy there and there is less work left to do than I thought. 

http://www.realtor.com/search/listi...8711565f322bf908&lid=1104411151&lsn=1&srcnt=1


----------



## Zamis3 (Nov 16, 2008)

The finishing allowance should take care of most of the construction left to be done if buyer is handy. We would have installed a back up generator in a couple of years, which the system really needs in this part of the country but the wattage on the solar array gives a quick charge with just a little sunlight as it is.


----------

